# yay no breakdowns



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Well. On the last drive the blade would not go up. But that was just a loose screw so it doesn't count


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

hmm


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

My plow hasn't been the most reliable. I was hoping to get a've one this year but it fell through. So I'm stuck with mine for another year.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

You or the blade?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just to easy.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1679375 said:


> My plow hasn't been the most reliable. I was hoping to get a've one this year but it fell through. So I'm stuck with mine for another year.


a've ??? Glad to hear you got the kinks workedout Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Bossman 92;1679382 said:


> a've ??? Glad to hear you got the kinks workedout Thumbs Up


I still have more work to do on it. the mounts that are there seem to be strong, but they still need work. i plan on redoing it and having a shop with a lift weld them in. iv never been able to get into it.

I still want to replace the 2nd cyl. Its dang old and the brass ring that holds it together can shatter like the other one. but so far so good. i think ill have a good year. even getting snow earlier.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

grandview;1679380 said:


> Just to easy.


Must resist, must resist arrrrguh.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lets see a pic of that set up again..

Western having great deal on financing this winter


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Flawless440;1679423 said:


> Lets see a pic of that set up again..
> 
> Western having great deal on financing this winter


To buy something else.

I'm done,don't need the time out chair again.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I almost got a new one. tho. to be honest i just cant afford a larger loan payment until spring. they did not tell me the install date so i missed it and the next one wasn't till half way through December. its plowing now so i cant afford the down time anyway.

besides. i might be looking at a new truck anyway. would be nice. 1 1/4 ton with a wide out


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I actually did get approved for a brand new 1 ton. only 900 bucks a month payup


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1679447 said:


> I actually did get approved for a brand new 1 ton. only 900 bucks a month payup


 I've never purchased a new vehicle, but $900 a month seems insane. For $900 a month you could get a house


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Jump on that deal.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1679453 said:


> I've never purchased a new vehicle, but $900 a month seems insane. For $900 a month you could get a house


I only pay 395 for my house wesport

my aunt started to freak when i told her i got approved for it. course, i didnt get it. would never get a new vehicle unless it was something i planned on having for the rest of my life.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1679454 said:


> Jump on that deal.


Brand spankin new 1 ton dodge diesel.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, as long as we are on the subject, i rolled over 100k today. then drove 12 miles plowing a lot.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

did you fix your 4x4 yet?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1679465 said:


> did you fix your 4x4 yet?


Not yet. i'm just sick of laying under vehicles in the cold wet mud. Going to have a shop doing it Wednesday.

They are doing it on 50% trade 50% paid labor


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I see


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1679467 said:


> Not yet. i'm just sick of laying under vehicles in the cold wet mud.


Wasn't it broken last winter? Summer would have been a good time for some shade tree work in the morning or evening when it's nice out.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mark13;1679483 said:


> Wasn't it broken last winter? Summer would have been a good time for some shade tree work in the morning or evening when it's nice out.


he is a very busy man


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

21 posts and counting....









Well, this makes 22. Anyone want to bet how much longer it takes till this thread is shut down ?payup


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge;1679485 said:


> 21 posts and counting....
> 
> Well, this makes 22. Anyone want to bet how much longer it takes till this thread is shut down ?payup


I've posted twice successfully. I figure 3rd time and I'm outta here.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mark13;1679487 said:


> I've posted twice successfully. I figure 3rd time and I'm outta here.


:laughing::waving::laughing:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Subscribed, just because....



.....


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mark13;1679483 said:


> Wasn't it broken last winter? Summer would have been a good time for some shade tree work in the morning or evening when it's nice out.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I wish these didnt get shut down, theyre the most entertaining threads on the site xysport


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

White Gardens;1679491 said:


> Subscribed, just because....
> 
> .....


X2! :bluebounc


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Flawless440;1679423 said:


> Lets see a pic of that set up again..
> 
> Western having great deal on financing this winter


Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Nothing more up to date than that old pic of the garbage & recycling can having sex in the background ????


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1679530 said:


> Nothing more up to date than that old pic of the garbage & recycling can having sex in the background ????


 LOL :laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

xgiovannix12;1679531 said:


> LOL :laughing:


It's funny, but it's also about 3 years ago......

Again,

Nothing up to date ???? say from this weeks plowing ?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

You guys made me laugh. 

Now I gotta go fix my sidewalk tractors before my guys show up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark13;1679483 said:


> Wasn't it broken last winter? Summer would have been a good time for some shade tree work in the morning or evening when it's nice out.


That would require being proactive......what's the fun in that.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BUFF;1679579 said:


> That would require being proactive......what's the fun in that.


I'm sitting on the couch watching Top Gear UK and eating oreo's. I'm ok with it.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Seedd...I hope your truck hangs in there for the season, and hope you and yours have a great Christmas!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Yall want pictures, well, here ya go

This effin sucked. Good reason to look at properties before it snows.


































Last one is after i put the drain back together.

Another guy used his plow to push my plow and back me out of the hole. this sucked! Plow lived, muffler did not.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I just wanted to share.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

northernsweeper;1679623 said:


> Seedd...I hope your truck hangs in there for the season, and hope you and yours have a great Christmas!


Thanks. I think this year is going to be much better. The only thing im worried about is running out of money. especially since wife's job is leaving the state. Next year i shouldn't have to spend as much and should be able to have cash saved up for winter.

As far as the plow goes, i don't think there are any weak points left to break that i havnt already fixed. There is still some work i want to do to it. but itl be ok. First i need to get this 2.5 yards of mulch laid down and figure out how to fix the pto on my tractor. sounds like gears are slipping.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

What's in the bed of your truck?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

scott3430;1679980 said:


> What's in the bed of your truck?


2.5 yards of mulch. About to go out and put it down on a bed


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1679966 said:


> Yall want pictures, well, here ya go
> 
> This effin sucked. Good reason to look at properties before it snows.
> 
> ...


Guess a thing like operating 4wheel drive would have been handy to have.....BTW you may what to take care of the broken tail light lens and replace the bulb. No need to attract any more attention than you alreay do.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, a customer wanted mulch put down in December!?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1679966 said:


> Yall want pictures, well, here ya go
> 
> This effin sucked. Good reason to look at properties before it snows.
> 
> ...


4x4 might've helped. How long has your passenger taillight been missing?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1679985 said:


> 2.5 yards of mulch. About to go out and put it down on a bed


Hope you dont got to go far, cause you might be over weight  then again, it might be the springs are just worn.....ya tell the dot its just worn springs, not over weight Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Close the door when you take a picture..... that drives me nuts.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Will be getting a tail light soon. Havent needed to spend money on it since its just covered up by an enclosed trailer. Need to get it fixed now

I just didn't get to the mulch on time. Have been wanting to get the 4x4 fixed first.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1680006 said:


> Close the door when you take a picture..... that drives me nuts.


lol, there a new ocd I've never heard of:laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1680011 said:


> Will be getting a tail light soon. Havent needed to spend money on it since its just covered up by an enclosed trailer. Need to get it fixed now
> 
> I just didn't get to the mulch on time. Have been wanting to get the 4x4 fixed first.


Being ticketed for a tail light and whatever else they come up with will cost manytimes more than fixing the problem.

Your 4X4 has been out since last winter, by the time you get it fixed the mulch will have turned into dirt.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

BUFF;1680021 said:


> Being ticketed for a tail light and whatever else they come up with will cost manytimes more than fixing the problem.
> 
> Your 4X4 has been out since last winter, by the time you get it fixed the mulch will have turned into dirt.


Thumbs Up

Spot on. And Bird, you keep talking about making money in the spring, and buying better plow equipment/ a truck. If you do not make enough to have even semi-reliable stuff, why bother being in the business? Not trying to be inflammatory, just asking. If you make money in the spring, why throw it away on snow stuff if it doesn't make you money back?

That snow you got stuck in is hardly snowmageddon, what's gonna happen if you get 24"?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BC Handyman;1680012 said:


> lol, there a new ocd I've never heard of:laughing:


I'm just asking for a little effort.....


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't wanna keep reading. But its like a train wreck. I cant help myself.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

jb1390;1680024 said:


> That snow you got stuck in is hardly snowmageddon, what's gonna happen if you get 24"?


I don't think snow was the problem, his tire was stuck in the drain.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

SSS Inc.;1680031 said:


> I don't think snow was the problem, his tire was stuck in the drain.


I understand his tire was slightly recessed in the drain. However, I could've driven out of that drain all day long in 2wd with any of the trucks I have ever plowed with. Obstacles are a part of plowing, and they get more and more difficult to spot with more snow. Not like he had a pile in front of his truck when the tire was in the drain. And how many times will a buddy come to your rescue-especially in a real storm when everyone's playing catchup?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

mud;1680030 said:


> I don't wanna keep reading. But its like a train wreck. I cant help myself.


Truly surprised this is still here....... anyway..

Thanks for updated pix, Bird ! 

In NJ, no brake lights required if a trailer is physically attached. Go figure. the state that regulates everything (including farting in public) actually has a law that allow you to run no tail lamps as long as the trailer you're pulling does... Weird, but I read it on the states website a few years back looking for laws concerning trailers.

2.5 yards of wet mulch ? What is that about 2000 LBS ? Good way to shatter a rear axle, bearings, rims, etc.

I just have to ask...How'd ya get it out ???


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1680146 said:


> I just have to ask...How'd ya get it out ???


Probably a guy with working 4wd and appropriate tires.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Do I have this right? Plow needs major repairs, truck is hanging on by a thread, wife is losing her job, mulch is going to be in the truck for the winter, mortgage is $350, new truck is $900, and plowsite is the mechanism for what?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

downtoearthnh;1680159 said:


> Do I have this right? Plow needs major repairs, truck is hanging on by a thread, wife is losing her job, mulch is going to be in the truck for the winter, mortgage is $350, new truck is $900, and plowsite is the mechanism for what?


Plowsite Priceless :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The things I could post here!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1680166 said:


> The things I could post here!


Ah come on GV do share.


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

"2.5 yards of mulch. About to go out and put it down on a bed"

Bird,
I live 20 minutes away from you and it hasn't been above freezing for a week, it was 6 degrees this morning. That load is now a 2.5 yard mulch-cicle. Good luck...


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

michdeere;1680178 said:


> "2.5 yards of mulch. About to go out and put it down on a bed"
> 
> Bird,
> I live 20 minutes away from you and it hasn't been above freezing for a week, it was 6 degrees this morning. That load is now a 2.5 yard mulch-cicle. Good luck...


I wonder sometimes if the posts and descriptions by OP are just meant to get a reaction from us. Maybe it's a game of cat and mouse. Sometimes it's hard to believe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This has reached a new level of humor. Some have didn't believe the seedy world you live in, thank you for sharing.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

How is this still going...

You don't look at lots before you plow them in the winter?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

grandview;1680166 said:


> The things I could post here!


Well say it Mr. Helper...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

If I may. 

Is that mulch going on a king or queen bed?

And you wouldn't happen to have a picture of your entire crew would you? I can't help but wonder what credentials it would take to be "one of your guys."

Happy plowing all


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cubanb343;1680254 said:


> If I may.
> 
> Is that mulch going on a king or queen bed?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Mark13;1679487 said:


> I've posted twice successfully. I figure 3rd time and I'm outta here.


It has taken only once each time for me. So, i'm leaving it all for you guys


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jb1390;1680024 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> Spot on. And Bird, you keep talking about making money in the spring, and buying better plow equipment/ a truck. If you do not make enough to have even semi-reliable stuff, why bother being in the business? Not trying to be inflammatory, just asking. If you make money in the spring, why throw it away on snow stuff if it doesn't make you money back?
> 
> That snow you got stuck in is hardly snowmageddon, what's gonna happen if you get 24"?


One night a few years ago, they got 6 feet overnight. he survived.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1680335 said:


> One night a few years ago, they got 6 feet overnight. he survived.


6feet of Snow......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

*YouTube*

need to retitle this thread to Youtube


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1680335 said:


> One night a few years ago, they got 6 feet overnight. he survived.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

lots of questions. hope i remember them all.


--The mulch was dry. one of my guys came along to get it out. took a couple hours with driving time. The first few inches were a little stiff, the rest was almost like summer. to be honest i think it was a little easier to shovel than how it is in summer. i do have a few pics if ur interested.

--Could I have gotten unstuck if i had a 4x4. yea. probably. but it won't be fixed till tomorrow. hopefully.

--Why do I have so many troubles, if i'm not making money why do i do it?:realmad: wifes 2 week old stater went out. thats why its so effin hard. and on this old truck its dang hard to get to the bolts without a lift.

--The requrements to work for me. "willing to work for almost free". chuckles. the two drivers i have are using 1970's fords, plus or minus a decade. Their actually pretty cool trucks. They run perfectly with perfectly functioning plows. i'm sub contracted for a guy, they sub contract for me. When they help with my route i do pay them more. My sidewalk guy's, im not really going to make money on. but i get equipment, and they ear decent pay.

--my truck holding on by a thread. hardly the case. i just rolled over 100k. It runs pretty much perfect. Needs an intermediate shaft and cv joint. turn signal (im just going to get one of them plug weather safe led bulbs. Honestly i think im just gonna save up and get a new box. I need a new turn signal switch, variable speed wipers don't work. gear indicator light comes in and out. its not the bulb. i think i'v got a bad vacuum hose on the heater, doesnt seem to go on my feet on that setting. carpets need cleaning now that i've got all my tools and crap out of it.

--reliability of the plow. after several years of constant break downs and fixing them. i think its finally reliable. enough so that i want to clean out the trani fluid and use actual hydro fluid.

ill read through and see if there was anything else to respond to.

oh, why plowsite.

thats simple, i enjoy conversation with people of like minds. On the internet i knwo there are people that will go beyond poking fun, and ridicule someone who is not in as good as a shape as they are, all i can say is that i don't care what you say. This plow has kept my truck paid for, the truck has kept my home paid for. i am in better shape that most that i know. apparently most i know are poor as dirt. but im getting there; i have a family to supply for, and if using a plow that i might have to work on, then thats what ill do, its better than living on welfare.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

oh. how i got out. the guy i work for just pushed me out.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't ventured out of the MN weather thread much at all so far this winter.....I forgot how entertaining the rest of the forum can be!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

You probably could have gotten out with some tire chains


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

SnowFakers;1680398 said:


> You probably could have gotten out with some tire chains


They scratch pavement


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Whats the going rate on 2.5yds of mulch spread in dec.. how long have these people been waiting for that mulch.? Did you lay it over snow..


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

OC&D;1680385 said:


> I haven't ventured out of the MN weather thread much at all so far this winter.....I forgot how entertaining the rest of the forum can be![/QUOTE
> LMAO the best threads on plowsite..


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bird, that's only $150 worth of parts and about 4 hours of work. I know, I did it myself last winter. I'll even add on an extra two hours since I was fortunate enough to use a lift. Find yourself a garage with a little heat and you'll be fine.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad to hear you made it through. Keep working hard. It will pay off in the end.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dcamp824;1680424 said:


> Whats the going rate on 2.5yds of mulch spread in dec.. how long have these people been waiting for that mulch.? Did you lay it over snow..


70 per yard. i am a bit behind. actually didnt get to finish everything on my list.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quigleysiding;1680446 said:


> Glad to hear you made it through. Keep working hard. It will pay off in the end.


exactly.

although, i was ready to give up last year, wife wouldnt let me. everything was breaking, everything, and then my walk behind pull start rope snapped, just before i snapped.

Whatever happened to getting more patient with age, not less?


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

birddseedd;1680360 said:


> lots of questions. hope i remember them all.
> 
> oh, why plowsite.
> 
> thats simple, i enjoy conversation with people of like minds.


Well played Bird, well played,


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1680402 said:


> They scratch pavement





SnowFakers;1680398 said:


> You probably could have gotten out with some tire chains


made me smile


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

birddseedd;1680360 said:


> apparently most i know are poor as dirt. but im getting there; i have a family to supply for, and if using a plow that i might have to work on, then thats what ill do, its better than living on welfare.


Kudos to you sir. You could probably live the high life on welfare... But ur a good man to go find work, whatever it may be, to support your family.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

birddseedd;1680360 said:


> --reliability of the plow. after several years of constant break downs and fixing them. i think its finally reliable. enough so that i want to clean out the trani fluid and use actual hydro fluid.


The Fisher dealer told me if I've always used ATF, keep using ATF.



birddseedd;1680360 said:


> oh, why plowsite.
> 
> thats simple, i enjoy conversation with people of like minds. On the internet i knwo there are people that will go beyond poking fun, and ridicule someone who is not in as good as a shape as they are, all i can say is that i don't care what you say. This plow has kept my truck paid for, the truck has kept my home paid for. i am in better shape that most that i know. apparently most i know are poor as dirt. but im getting there; i have a family to supply for, and if using a plow that i might have to work on, then thats what ill do, its better than living on welfare.


If I'm being honest, I respect this. With that said, use the nice weather to get your truck fixed, or suck it up and fix it in the lousy weather. You had all summer and CV joints are easy. Mine took an hour. There's nothing wrong with living debt free, but you also can't run junk all the time. Realistically the taillight should have been fixed the day you broke it, and I'm sure part of you knows that already. I personally don't care what you run for a plow as long as it's pushing snow and making money. I've known a few guys who have put Meyer or Western blades on Fisher setups because they're lighter.

You have the right attitude though. Support your family, and who cares what everyone else thinks. Just know that if you want to keep your family supported, you need to invest in your business so that it will grow, and protect your investment. If I were a business owner and I saw that plow on that truck enter my lot, then get stuck and that whole ordeal that ensued...I'd get nervous. Best of luck, I know what it's like to work with older equipment and I hope your truck holds up and you make some good money this winter.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Hahaha what is going on here?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

JTVLandscaping;1680477 said:


> The Fisher dealer told me if I've always used ATF, keep using ATF.
> 
> If I'm being honest, I respect this. With that said, use the nice weather to get your truck fixed, or suck it up and fix it in the lousy weather. You had all summer and CV joints are easy. Mine took an hour. There's nothing wrong with living debt free, but you also can't run junk all the time. Realistically the taillight should have been fixed the day you broke it, and I'm sure part of you knows that already. I personally don't care what you run for a plow as long as it's pushing snow and making money. I've known a few guys who have put Meyer or Western blades on Fisher setups because they're lighter.
> 
> You have the right attitude though. Support your family, and who cares what everyone else thinks. Just know that if you want to keep your family supported, you need to invest in your business so that it will grow, and protect your investment. If I were a business owner and I saw that plow on that truck enter my lot, then get stuck and that whole ordeal that ensued...I'd get nervous. Best of luck, I know what it's like to work with older equipment and I hope your truck holds up and you make some good money this winter.


Its more a problem with the intermediate shaft. Will likely end up having to remove the gears in the diff to push it out from the inside.

Nite all. More snow tonight. If it keeps up, I might not go broke for a while


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

birddseedd;1680494 said:


> Its more a problem with the intermediate shaft. Will likely end up having to remove the gears in the diff to push it out from the inside.
> 
> Nite all. More snow tonight. If it keeps up, I might not go broke for a while


Good luck Mr Seed, may it snow every night and make that $$,$$$.$$


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I think you are on to something. I always edge my beds with a small 8"? Edging shovel. Had I waited until winter I could have used my snow shovel and doubled or tripled my production!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

This bed was go out a playground. Had a wooden border. Was just adding a layer to what was already there


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

dcamp824;1680424 said:


> Whats the going rate on 2.5yds of mulch spread in dec.. how long have these people been waiting for that mulch.? Did you lay it over snow..


I've done that before...In the spring, guys had been back to work for a week or two at the end of March, it snowed about 1" first week in April. Guys didn't want to miss work to wait for it to melt, so we did a 20 yd mulching job at a strip mall. Guys were always eager to work in the spring because unemployment runs out. Of course it makes the job harder but thats life in the Big Ten.

Bird, I give you credit for standing up for yourself. Sounds like you're making stupid mistakes that are causing you to have unnecessary chaos in your life. Work on eliminating preventable mistakes and you will see a better reward for your hard work. payup


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope you can fix your 4x4 soon, I would hate plowing with a 2 wheel drive truck. Is that the issue, your 4x4 is broke down? Or you don't yet have a 4 wheel dr. pickup?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

scott3430;1680827 said:


> I hope you can fix your 4x4 soon, I would hate plowing with a 2 wheel drive truck. Is that the issue, your 4x4 is broke down? Or you don't yet have a 4 wheel dr. pickup?


Its broken. Gonna have it towed to a shop after wife dives to work


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1680830 said:


> Its broken. Gonna have it towed to a shop after wife dives to work


Rather then buy new, why not look into a 90`s one ton? I got my 97 F350 dually flatbed with a 8' 6" MVP for 3k. Has high miles but runs great.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh ok. Well I hope your repair goes well, and your back to plowing with it soon.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

WIPensFan;1680639 said:


> I've done that before...In the spring, guys had been back to work for a week or two at the end of March, it snowed about 1" first week in April. Guys didn't want to miss work to wait for it to melt, so we did a 20 yd mulching job at a strip mall. Guys were always eager to work in the spring because unemployment runs out. Of course it makes the job harder but thats life in the Big Ten.
> 
> Bird, I give you credit for standing up for yourself. Sounds like you're making stupid mistakes that are causing you to have unnecessary chaos in your life. Work on eliminating preventable mistakes and you will see a better reward for your hard work. payup


Maybe you can point out one off those decisions and show me what path would have been better


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1680841 said:


> Rather then buy new, why not look into a 90`s one ton? I got my 97 F350 dually flatbed with a 8' 6" MVP for 3k. Has high miles but runs great.


I like the idea of a warranty. Something breaks,I just call the dealer and they fix it on their $$$ and time. Tho, seeing how quick and easy it is to get to 100k, seems the warranty isnt fool proof.

That said, wife likes our truck. Saving up for one isn't a bad idea. That was my goal when my old truck went out. Problem was I was already pulling my equipment with my motorcycle for 2 weeks. I simply did not have money to buy a truck. this year I have had to buy so much equipment and do so many repairs I simply have no extra cash.saving up for an older and bigger truck sounds like a very great goal for this upcoming year


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

scott3430;1680844 said:


> Oh ok. Well I hope your repair goes well, and your back to plowing with it soon.


Thanks. I very well may have to plow as soon add its done


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Good luck birdman, like the others said procrastination seems to be making chaos in your business. If you keep putting off repairs they just keep piling up, fix them as they break, also better pm on your equipment will probably help.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

birddseedd;1680854 said:


> Maybe you can point out one off those decisions and show me what path would have been better


Instead of reliving the past, I'll stop you from making a huge mistake in the future...don't buy a truck that's going to cost you $900/month. You don't need a diesel. Get a 3/4 ton gas truck, buy a plow from a dealer instead of one that you'll have to cobble together and focus on jobs that you can handle without stress (for you this probably means sticking to residential plowing).

I wasn't going to chime in on this because I don't believe it kicking someone when they're down but after you said that you'd rather work than be on welfare that told me that you're a decent guy who just needs some direction.

Good luck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Y'all wanted an updated pic


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Camden;1680870 said:


> Instead of reliving the past, I'll stop you from making a huge mistake in the future...don't buy a truck that's going to cost you $900/month. You don't need a diesel. Get a 3/4 ton gas truck, buy a plow from a dealer instead of one that you'll have to cobble together and focus on jobs that you can handle without stress (for you this probably means sticking to residential plowing).
> 
> I wasn't going to chime in on this because I don't believe it kicking someone when they're down but after you said that you'd rather work than be on welfare that told me that you're a decent guy who just needs some direction.
> 
> Good luck.


Warranty is good but a warranty is only as good as your dealer. Agreed diesel is not needed. Your a dodge guy, trade this truck for a similar 3/4 ton with the 5.7 and you`ll be ok.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree a brand new truck with that kind of payment is a horrible idea. 

So is a 3/4 ton. The payload difference is only 600 lbs. Buying a truck that raises my payload from 1300 to 1900 lbs is pointless if I need to haul 2600 lbs.

This truck is not worth trading. Valued at only 4500 its more worth cleaning it up for the wife to drive.

Getting an older 1 ton and some new plowing equipment sounds like a pretty good idea.

That's partly why I'm glad the new plow fell through. I want a better work truck. At which point buying a plow for this one would not be worth it, assuming I can save up for a bigger one by next winter


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1680906 said:


> I agree a brand new truck with that kind of payment is a horrible idea.
> 
> So is a 3/4 ton. The payload difference is only 600 lbs. Buying a truck that raises my payload from 1300 to 1900 lbs is pointless if I need to haul 2600 lbs.
> 
> ...


I can see your point. Ill pm you later, may have something you can use.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I prefer diesel for the fuel economy. I'm sick of 10 mpg. They run better, last longer and I can run then off of anything.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1680906 said:


> I agree a brand new truck with that kind of payment is a horrible idea.
> 
> So is a 3/4 ton. The payload difference is only 600 lbs. Buying a truck that raises my payload from 1300 to 1900 lbs is pointless if I need to haul 2600 lbs.
> 
> ...


Is plowing/landscaping your only source of income? What does your wife do for work?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1680913 said:


> I prefer diesel for the fuel economy. I'm sick of 10 mpg. They run better, last longer and I can run then off of anything.


They are also about a billion times more expensive to maintain and repair. I've owned both, you should stick gas if you are just pushing snow/landscaping. Yes, you get better fuel economy with diesel, and it "feels" like it handles a load better (less downshifting), but you won't save money by getting a diesel.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Bird while you are correct that they do last longer and run on less fuel there are a few things you are not taking into account.

They are far more costly to repair and maintain. I just changed the oil in my powerstroke. Cost me 110 bucks and I spun the wrenches myself.

I've had it in the shop three times in the last 4 years when it wasn't running right. Seems like no matter what goes wrong you can count on a grand or more to repair.

The newer ones are not better either. Loose a fuel system in a 6.4 powerstroke and you could be looking at five figures to fix it.

Added cost of the truck itself must be figured in as well. Seems to me like its about a 7k option for every brand from the factory now and on the new market you can figure on paying at least 2k more. With fuel being about 80-90 cents more per gallon around here I just dont think you will find any payback in it.

Were it not for the fact that I tow 10k plus pounds five days a week in the summer and that number is often much higher both in weight and days I would only run a gas truck. I like my diesel but with out all the heavy towing it will never pencil out.

Get your 4x4 fixed and go on ebay. I checked the taillight can be had for less than 35 bucks delivered and focus on getting some money saved up for an upgrade I would honestly look for a clean 3/4 or 1 ton gas truck and put a good plow on it.

If your wife likes the dodge cool. Have her drive that after you get it fixed up and keep that old plow. Use it as a back up rig along with it being your wifes daily driver.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Interesting. Maybe your right. There occasional heavy tow might not be worth it. 

That would change some things. I looked at trading it in. Maybe it would be an option with gas


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd go with gas bird, you ain't hauling big weight, budget is a concern....go with gas, I did for those reasons


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

BC Handyman;1680954 said:


> I'd go with gas bird, you ain't hauling big weight, budget is a concern....go with gas, I did for those reasons


I love my diesel, but gas is WAY cheaper to run. Cost me 31 cents per mile to run my diesel, 29 for my gas. Gas stations are easy to find open at 3 am, diesel is on the other end of town at night. And maintainence, $30 for oil on gas, $110 on diesel plus a $35 fuel filter. Gets expensive quick.

Only reason i have diesel is I love it and in summer I pull 15k of hay regularly.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Keep in mind there will be some good deals out there this spring on used plow trucks as well. I picked up a 2000 F-250 with a western unimount of the same vintage this spring for 4500 bucks. Very little rust on the truck 138k on the clock and it came with four brand new tires, and a new battery.

Granted I am going to change out the plow soon because after putting a v plow on my other truck I have no desire to ever plow without one again but that will give you an idea of what kind of deals can be found. On a side note at least around here you couldn't touch the same truck with an oil burner for much under 10k without the plow on it.

I have towed my stock trailer with it a few times and it did fine ok. Not as well as the 7.3 but it got the job done.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

My finance guy told me, 110 per month extra, delay $527 back a couple months (minus 150 fee) and a bit of cash for my current vehicles; will give me a budget of $8500 for a new one. thats what im gonna do.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Listen to us this time birdman and get a gasser. You look for advice and then usually ignore it or argue against it. It's really quite amazing.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1681141 said:


> Listen to us this time birdman and get a gasser. You look for advice and then usually ignore it or argue against it. It's really quite amazing.





birddseedd;1680956 said:


> Yea. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://battlecreek.craigslist.org/cto/4215116873.html


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4169348104.html

a little body damage


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://monroemi.craigslist.org/cto/4214638136.html

is probably sold tonight.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/4163883899.html


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/4144980986.html

not in the best shape


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

$110 for an oil change? I knew Ford's took a lot of oil but holy cow. My chevy takes 10 quarts and oil and filter only costs me $35 per change. Shell Rotella T. Fuel filters for mine are still around $32.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1681143 said:


>


Ya, well. Prove us wrong. (And I mean that in a good way) Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

birddseedd;1680854 said:


> Maybe you can point out one off those decisions and show me what path would have been better


Well, getting your 4x4 fixed before it snows, knowing you'll likely need it. Should have done your mulch job before the snow hit.Not fixing your tail light because you had a trailer hooked up anyway...well now you don't have it hooked up and you risk a ticket that will again set you back financially. Wanting a diesel truck really blows me away...have you seen how the price of diesel has stayed high??

Bird, I've worked around guys like you my whole life. Lots of big ideas and talk of doing this or that, when really the small details are what's tripping you up.

FWIW, I'm still not convinced you are on the up & up. Meaning you are who you are portraying to be. I could be wrong though, it happened one other time.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

There was a pretty nice diesel for sale actually. stick tho. don't want a stick for work

http://muncie.craigslist.org/cto/4206109344.html

i really should be plowing...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1681179 said:


> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/4144980986.html
> 
> not in the best shape


You're supposed to be looking to UPGRADE!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

WIPensFan;1681187 said:


> Well, getting your 4x4 fixed before it snows, knowing you'll likely need it. Should have done your mulch job before the snow hit.Not fixing your tail light because you had a trailer hooked up anyway...well now you don't have it hooked up and you risk a ticket that will again set you back financially. Wanting a diesel truck really blows me away...have you seen how the price of diesel has stayed high??
> 
> Bird, I've worked around guys like you my whole life. Lots of big ideas and talk of doing this or that, when really the small details are what's tripping you up.
> 
> FWIW, I'm still not convinced you are on the up & up. Meaning you are who you are portraying to be. I could be wrong though, it happened one other time.


Well then its a good thing i don't care about your opinion of me. i can still sleep


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1681189 said:


> You're supposed to be looking to UPGRADE!


its bigger


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

birddseedd;1681169 said:


> http://monroemi.craigslist.org/cto/4214638136.html
> 
> is probably sold tonight.


Too bad. It only had 970,000 miles on it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://muncie.craigslist.org/cto/4206109344.html

this one looks good. a bit of a drive tho.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

WIPensFan;1681194 said:


> Too bad. It only had 970,000 miles on it.


Has to be a typo the number at the top of hte listing (button lookign things at top right) say 97000.

i dunno. maybe the good lord will work it out. either way im sure ill find something.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

This looks promising
http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/4095403203.html

2 months old listing tho


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1680864 said:


> That was my goal when my old truck went out. Problem was I was already pulling my equipment with my motorcycle for 2 weeks. I simply did not have money to buy a truck.


I almost spit my soda out. I can't believe you guys let this slide for so long.

Got pictures?


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Camden;1680870 said:


> Get a 3/4 ton gas truck


When I ordered my 2012 I had the sales guy price out the same truck in an F250 and the difference in cost was literally about $600. So the only reason I could see running a 3/4 ton instead of a 1 ton would be to fly under the DOT's radar.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mike NY;1681208 said:


> I almost spit my soda out. I can't believe you guys let this slide for so long.
> 
> Got pictures?












slim pickins for affordable 1 tons


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Best so far. He seemed willing to go to 6500. which gives me only 2k for a plow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/4220359093.html <------------- what do you think of the engine being rebuilt 4k miles ago?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Chill on the Craigslist ads. Post pics when you buy one of them.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Also try auto trader, and truck paper we've had good luck with both.......


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Haven't check on this thread for awhile.. Wow

Diesel all the way, i have owned them all... I get in our gas trucks every once in a while a think to my self how i can phase it out and turn it into a diesel...

So what oil change cost $100.. You change the oil in a diesel every 8,000 miles..
I avg over 20mpg, more power, stronger drivetrane, then after 400,000 miles you still sale the piece of shi_ for $10,000


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Flawless440;1681340 said:


> Haven't check on this thread for awhile.. Wow
> 
> Diesel all the way, i have owned them all... I get in our gas trucks every once in a while a think to my self how i can phase it out and turn it into a diesel...
> 
> ...


Some people cant afford it realistically.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Flawless440;1681340 said:


> Haven't check on this thread for awhile.. Wow
> 
> Diesel all the way, i have owned them all... I get in our gas trucks every once in a while a think to my self how i can phase it out and turn it into a diesel...
> 
> ...


They are nicer, no doubt. That's why i have one. But they cost more, no question, especially if they ever require repair. They are a luxury for most, not a requirement.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Gas or diesel, no matter what, if your truck is counted on to make you money... You have to take care of it. It is an investment and if you expect any type of return, you must keep up with maintenance and repairs. Or keep buying beaters to beat.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It would break my heart to mount a salt spreader on a brand new truck and essentially sentence it to "death by rust." Older trucks for me...gas only. My brother's 1/2 Tahoe can tow my mowing trailer so I don't worry about needing more power. Not to mention, I know nothing about repairing diesels so that's an added cost. My requirements are...runs good, runs QUIET, shifts smooth, looks respectable, needs brakes and 4x4.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1681213 said:


> slim pickins for affordable 1 tons[/
> 
> Thats your equipment trailer? For some reason I pictured something a little bigger


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Bossman 92;1681531
Thats your equipment trailer? For some reason I pictured something a little bigger[/QUOTE said:


> how big you picture his trailer being pulled by a motorcylce? lol stick a sign on that bad boy bird, spread the word of your services.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Shipping wars motorcycle style


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ummm, why not sell the toys and put that towards repairs or another truck?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

birddseedd;1681248 said:


> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/cto/4220359093.html <------------- what do you think of the engine being rebuilt 4k miles ago?


Yikes! A big old 454 V8 .......to really suck down the gas.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1681667 said:


> Ummm, why not sell the toys and put that towards repairs or another truck?


What....... that makes entirely too much sense.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;1681684 said:


> What....... that makes entirely too much sense.


Sorry, forgot where I was. Back to the regularly scheduled nonsense.

But seriously, you get toys when you can afford them. Not when you can't afford a taillight or repairing the one item that actually brings money in. You can't live a Heineken lifestyle on a Keystone Lite budget.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW !

156 posts on a bird thread......

I'm in shock....

Bird's next vehicle....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-...7dbd4d1f8&item=171191882232&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

kimber750;1681701 said:


> Sorry, forgot where I was. Back to the regularly scheduled nonsense.
> 
> But seriously, you get toys when you can afford them. Not when you can't afford a taillight or repairing the one item that actually brings money in. You can't live a Heineken lifestyle on a Keystone Lite budget.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a good beater, and within the budget.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-...c3a0748a8&item=121232640168&pt=US_Cars_Trucks

What was this thread's original intent ?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

The bike pic was old. One of them k don't have anymore, the other has electrical issues


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1681735 said:


> Here's a good beater, and within the budget.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-...c3a0748a8&item=121232640168&pt=US_Cars_Trucks
> 
> What was this thread's original intent ?


Bank says 2000 or newer

Just for conversation


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1681749 said:


> The bike pic was old. One of them k don't have anymore, the other has electrical issues


Bingo.... Figured & why I didnt touch the bike/toy ownership thing


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

It might just be a bad battery. I dunno. Its been in the shed for years while I work


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/4173906031.html

I know its a diesel, but dang it sure is a good deal. It'l last a lot longer than most of the gas high milage ones im seeing.

i dunno. need to slow down a bit. need to get my current work done. feels good to have my 4x4 back.

did something weird tho. on the highway it started shaking in the front, slowed it got worse, stopped and looked around. hasn't done it since.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I know diesels can cost more to fix. but dang, seems they are the ones with the good deals. most of the gas i can afford have engines on the brink of exploding.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/4199146151.html

Well. time to go back to work.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1681794 said:


> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/4173906031.html
> 
> I know its a diesel, but dang it sure is a good deal. It'l last a lot longer than most of the gas high milage ones im seeing.
> 
> ...


So your saying your 4x4 is fixed now? if so good, the shakes.....hopefully it was the gobblins


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1681813 said:


> So your saying your 4x4 is fixed now? if so good, the shakes.....hopefully it was the gobblins


Yea i hope. gonna call the shop and ask about it. Sure feels good to be able to just, go up a hill.... push into the grass without worrying about getting stuck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

birddseedd;1679970 said:


> I just wanted to share.


On a side note, while getting dressed, i think i want some new boots in the spring. red wings kinda suck


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1681794 said:


> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/4173906031.html
> 
> I know its a diesel, but dang it sure is a good deal. It'l last a lot longer than most of the gas high milage ones im seeing.


It's a 300,000mi 6.0 Ford. You think your current truck costs a lot, wait till you get that thing. Sure they can be a fine truck, that one according to the add has had some of the necessary stuff done, but you don't want to be paying the repair bill on a truck like that. Instead of a $2-500 repair bill you'll be looking at $3-8k. Injectors, oil cooler, a head or two (they like to crack), etc etc.

Find a nice 6.0 Chevy/GMC or a 5.4 (V8) or 6.8 (V10) Ford. Obviously the lower miles and the cleaner the better. All are proven reliable and can do everything you'll need. Cheaper to repair, cheaper to maintain, all are a huge upgrade from your current setup.

Don't buy a diesel, I know you want one and so do many others. It just doesn't make sense to buy one for most people. Sure the power is great and this and that is way better then a gas truck, but when it doesn't start because it's 10 below outside or it gels up while your out working, etc you're not going to be enjoying the diesel then.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

birddseedd;1681812 said:


> I know diesels can cost more to fix. but dang, seems they are the ones with the good deals. most of the gas i can afford have engines on the brink of exploding.
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/4199146151.html
> 
> Well. time to go back to work.


Stay away from that one Bird, the bed dosent even line up because the cross members are rotted away!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

07PSDCREW;1681848 said:


> Stay away from that one Bird, the bed dosent even line up because the cross members are rotted away!


Left side?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1681846 said:


> It's a 300,000mi 6.0 Ford. You think your current truck costs a lot, wait till you get that thing. Sure they can be a fine truck, that one according to the add has had some of the necessary stuff done, but you don't want to be paying the repair bill on a truck like that. Instead of a $2-500 repair bill you'll be looking at $3-8k. Injectors, oil cooler, a head or two (they like to crack), etc etc.
> 
> Find a nice 6.0 Chevy/GMC or a 5.4 (V8) or 6.8 (V10) Ford. Obviously the lower miles and the cleaner the better. All are proven reliable and can do everything you'll need. Cheaper to repair, cheaper to maintain, all are a huge upgrade from your current setup.
> 
> Don't buy a diesel, I know you want one and so do many others. It just doesn't make sense to buy one for most people. Sure the power is great and this and that is way better then a gas truck, but when it doesn't start because it's 10 below outside or it gels up while your out working, etc you're not going to be enjoying the diesel then.


There is a decent v10. But won't the gas be horrible? Internet said down to 5 mpg


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I've reached a new low.the cotter pin came out that holds in the main pin. my shoe string is currently holding it in.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1681876 said:


> I've reached a new low.the cotter pin came out that holds in the main pin. my shoe string is currently holding it in.


LOL :laughing: Are you kidding?? You dont carry spare pins/parts with you?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

You can fix almost anything with a zip tie


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quigleysiding;1681956 said:


> You can fix almost anything with a zip tie


That's what's holding my lift cable down


Bossman 92;1681951 said:


> LOL :laughing: Are you kidding?? You dont carry spare pins/parts with you?


Ran out


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1681962 said:


> That's what's holding my lift cable down
> 
> Ran out


I honestly dont know what to say here?

Wish I knew how to copy and paste your post as I would change my sig..


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Only had 1 extra cotter pin


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1681978 said:


> Only had 1 extra cotter pin


Even a bent nail would have been better than a shoe string.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I cleaned everything out of my truck that was not needed


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

A new meaning to shoestring budget. Its only december, why would you make this thread and jinx yourself for the rest of the season? Seems like a recipe to bring the 7 plagues of broken plows down on your head


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1681985 said:


> I cleaned everything out of my truck that was not needed


Maybe you should start watching Survivorman.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I removed everything but dust.in fact I took some of the dust out too


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

okay I'm going to sleep.nobody text my wireless phone number for 12 to 16 hours


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Lucky guy, his wife and baby will be out of the house for most of the day..he'll get a nice LONG quiet sleep (this is his wife btw) How do you guys do it? I've been worried for 2 days with the husband getting like 4 hours of sleep in the last 3 days. I would die!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

This thread just keeps getting more interesting.

Welcome to the forum Mrs. Birdd.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, I think we can safely say this thread has run its course

thanks :waving:


----------

